# BLASC Bugfix 0.4.0 BUILD 52



## B3N (12. Februar 2005)

Kurz und knapp, mit BUILD51 gabs wohl Probleme, wir haben eine neue Version für euch.

*Download:* »BLASC 0.4.0 BUILD52«


----------



## Glurak (12. Februar 2005)

ähm ja ntt der autoupdater hat da wohl ein prob der will immer die 51er installen


----------



## Nebelschleicher (12. Februar 2005)

Lösch mal deinen Cache Glurak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg,
Nebel


----------



## Xmasman (12. Februar 2005)

Mit dem Cache löschen hats bei mir irgendwie nit ganz geklappt.
Habe jetzt einfach die neue Version über die alte installiert.

Sind da irgendwie auch die Probleme mit den UI Complikationen behoben?


----------



## Glurak (12. Februar 2005)

Wie Cache löschen ??

vom inet explorer ?


----------



## Honorius IV (12. Februar 2005)

Ja dann hat ers bei mir genommen!
Trotzdem sind meine Daten eigentlich nie aktuell, seltsam!


----------

